# Chronic wasting disease. In domestic stock and wild life.



## deeker (Jan 13, 2011)

We have been asked by the Utah division of wildlife has us take in our deer/elk necks/heads for tissue samples.

Funny thing is, 4-6 week turn around for the test results.

Anyone ever shoot a healthy deer or elk that turned out positive for CWD?

I did shoot a deer several years ago in another state that turned out to have advanced CWD. They were less than thrilled for the brain housing group shot.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 14, 2011)

I have always had the Colorado F&G test my elk by taking a brain sample, yep, four to six weeks, won't take a bite until I get the result, luckily all have turned up negative.


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I have always had the Colorado F&G test my elk by taking a brain sample, yep, *four to six weeks, won't take a bite until I get the result,* luckily all have turned up negative.



And there in lies my problem.....everyone wants jerky and steaks as soon as I can butcher and make the jerky or steaks.

Never really been worried about it before....never hunted deer/elk from a CWD herd.

First year I have been asked to provide a sample.


----------



## olyman (Jan 14, 2011)

haven heard a word about it in iowa--either it aint--or they arent talking about it


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 14, 2011)

CWD is nothing to worry about. It has never been proven to affect humans. As long as you do not eat the spinal cord or brain, you don't have anything to worry about anyway. 

They test here in Nebraska and I think that over the years they find one here and there, but it is a lot of nonsense for the most part since it takes so long to get the test back. 

I'll take my chances and keep eating.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 14, 2011)

sbhooper said:


> CWD is nothing to worry about. It has never been proven to affect humans. As long as you do not eat the spinal cord or brain, you don't have anything to worry about anyway.
> 
> They test here in Nebraska and I think that over the years they find one here and there, but it is a lot of nonsense for the most part since it takes so long to get the test back.
> 
> I'll take my chances and keep eating.



I suppose your are correct. 4 - 6 weeks without eating would be a tough sentence.


----------



## olyman (Jan 14, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> I suppose your are correct. 4 - 6 weeks without eating would be a tough sentence.


 that would be def bad!!!!


----------

